
Avoiding common HTML5 mistakes - joshuacc
http://html5doctor.com/avoiding-common-html5-mistakes/
======
andybak
Reading this, does anyone else get a sinking feeling regarding the chances of
semantic markup succeeding?

It's too easy to get it wrong and the subtleties are, well, too subtle.

It's never going to work.

~~~
gage
I felt the same way. It's hard enough to remember the subtleties of CSS and
which order the table tags go in. The header tag makes my head hurt(no pun
intended).

------
wccrawford
Among them is probably not how to prevent your service from collapsing under
load.

Edit: It's back up now.

Mistakes? Hmm... Bad style, maybe, but hardly mistakes. They certainly aren't
causing any harm.

~~~
rsoto
This is obviously to code purists -- which I am. IMHO, it's way better to know
what you're doing. They certainly aren't causing any harm, but we all have
seen things like:

<span class="title">Article title</span>

And the guy who did it says it's the same as using an <h1>, since the font
size attribute is the same. If they don't understand the value of a semantic
code, they will just see that the site is showing up more or less the same in
the browsers and that's good for them.

------
rsoto
Very interesting article, but what about the <menu> element, what's the
difference between this and the <nav>?

